# Can Dogs suffer from hayfever?



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

I only ask as my yorkie has just recently started to have a watery discharge from her eye BUT ONLY WHEN SHE HAS BEEN IN THE GARDEN ON A WARM SUNNY DAY!! when she's indoors she absolutely fine and NO DISCHARGE..yet almost the minute she goes in the garden...front or back....her eye starts playing up again...ive not heard her sneeze or anything as allergy did cross my mind and ive been regularly bathing it with tepid water which seems to soothe it for her but im confused cos she is her normal self its just the eye thing....

Any ideas?


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

They can have allergies to pollen and grass etc, but I dont know if it would be classed as hayfever or if they'd share the same symptoms.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ty hun maybe a trip out to the vets then lol


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep they can get hayfever. Basically they can develop allergies to anything but as it's her eyes i'd advise taking her to a vet asap. If it's an allergy they can give you antihistamines.

Poor wee thing, hope you can get to the bottom of it soon.

The dog i had as a kid was allergic to grass! Used to bite away at his wee paws constantly and had big lumps on his skin until we got him on antihistamines then he was fine.

Molly xxx


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ty hun, im gonna phone vets first thing in morn and make an appointment for her.....


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

to be honest they will only prescribe you piriton and charge you the bomb for it! jack sometimes has that problem i give him one piriton once every 2-3 days and he is fine then


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Kylie said:


> to be honest they will only prescribe you piriton and charge you the bomb for it! jack sometimes has that problem i give him one piriton once every 2-3 days and he is fine then


You do need to be quite careful of dosages etc, a dogs physiology is very different from a humans and their reactions to certain medication can vary from breed to breed (e.g. advantage flea treatment is perfectly safe unless you're a collie, in which case it can kill you)

I'm a qualified veterinary nurse and even i would never consider self diagnosing any animal, can lead to far more expense and heartache than just going to the vet.

I see what you're saying re expense though, but any reputable vet will tell you if you can buy medication over the counter at the chemist.

Best idea is to always have your pet insured (petplan is the most reliable company i know of). My dog got hit by a car when he was a pup and it would have cost me in excess of £2000 but because he was insured it cost me £50.

Molly xxx


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

i was prescribe it by the vet first (i no i didnt explain myself) spent £35 on the prescription only to find we had been given piriton with a different name ingredients where exactly the same!! thats why he has that now and only if his "hayfever" is playing up


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

you can give dogs pirton i always have it in stock as two of my dogs have had bad reactions mine get giving the syrup for kiddies but you can give them tablets as well, it was my vet that recommended me getting it in


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Our old choccy lab had an allergy to grass. She'd get lumps all round her eyes and sneeze lots.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

My daughters Cocker Spaniel gets a runny nose if there is hay about, bit of a bugger when my daughter cleans her guinea pig out.

I use loads of stuff from a chemist to treat my dogs, the vet has told me to do it as well in the past. Mind you most of my dogs are the same size as humans! Our one bitch has a habit of getting cystitis after a season, so off we go to the chemist to get cymalon (sp?).... Works a treat!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah my Malamute has hayfever (or an equilivant there of), but she's generally ok with out meds. She'll get one if she is really bad, generally we both suffer in silence infront of the big aircon unit at home lol


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> you can give dogs pirton i always have it in stock as two of my dogs have had bad reactions mine get giving the syrup for kiddies but you can give them tablets as well, it was my vet that recommended me getting it in


Like i said earlier though YOU SHOULD ALWAYS CHECK WITH A VET 1ST!

Dogs r not even remotely like humans and can easily be poisoned by everyday human meds, it also differs from breed to breed. Think i'd rather spend a few quid than risk poisoning my pets.


----------



## Synyster (Jun 16, 2008)

Blueladybird said:


> Like i said earlier though YOU SHOULD ALWAYS CHECK WITH A VET 1ST!
> 
> Dogs r not even remotely like humans and can easily be poisoned by everyday human meds, it also differs from breed to breed. Think i'd rather spend a few quid than risk poisoning my pets.


I have to agree, i would never give my dog human medicine unless a vet has told me its safe!!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

im sure our border collie is allergic to dogs... everytime he plays with our german shepherd pup he gets the sneezes lol!:lol2:


----------

